# United States - Florida - Cassadega/Lake Wales/Bok Tower



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

*United States - Florida - Cassadega/Lake Wales/Bok Tower*

*Whats there: *
The Bok Tower of Course, this is a bit of an inland surprise for me, but its a loverly little area situated in Central Florida. If you are looking from a peaceful escape from the madness of Disneyland, then this area is choice. Be sure and pick some oranges along the way  About an hour or so south is cassadega - a psychic community, whether you believe in that stuff or not its fun to visit.

*Getting There:*
Heres a map of the Bok Gardens area:
http://www.boktower.org/overview/property.html

MapQuest of Lake Wales

Cassadega Directions: http://www.cassadaga.org/directions.htm

*Pictures:*





Cassadaga Bench





*Notes:*
This is a nice alternative from the madness of Disneyworld and Daytona beach.


----------

